# User Permissions

## joint

I cant figure out how too make a binary (like for example 'ping') just to be available för the users in group wheel.

i have chmodded & chgrp in all variants. 

i also have tried combinations with the +s (chmod)

but no sucess to just restrict that 'ping' just to be available just for a specified group. once i have the +s flag, everyone can ping, but if i take that s away, and groups & chmodds the file (ping) i just get: permission denied, or can only run by root.

anyone chane help me out.

btw, i know my english isn't so good.  :Razz: 

----------

## ElCondor

carefull! the +s means that this program is being run with root-permissions (called "suid root")! some programs need to be suid so they can access certain system-features! on the whole, +s is bad and insecure, try to avoid it!

just for execution of non-suid binaries, chmod it to 550 and chgrp it to the desired group.

* ElCondor pasa *

----------

## joint

This is just what i did

i have tried the "ping" binary in /bin/, chmod 550, 750, and so on,, and changed the group to wheel. i have a user called Joint, that is in group wheel. but i can't still use the ping command,... 

that is what's wierd, i even tried it at my debian box. same thing there. this is my output:

Sector9 bin # chmod 550 ping

Sector9 bin # chgrp wheel ping

Sector9 bin # logout

Sector9 bin # cat /etc/group | grep wheel

wheel::10:root,joint

--------------

joint@Sector9 joint $ ping

ping: ping must run as root

----------

## Felix

chmod 4750 ping

----------

